

What Sushi Can Teach About Entrepreneurship - jkaykin
http://jonkhaykin.com/jiro-entrep/

======
jkaykin
I would love to hear your ideas and comments on the article!
<http://jonkhaykin.com/jiro-entrep/>

Thanks!

